# Bait Tank for the garage?



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there a larger bait tank or cooler/aerator combo that will hold and keep alive 20 or so cigars minnows/pinfish/hardtails/whatever? I am wanting to be able to go catch bait the night before an offshore trip on someone elses boat or just to have fresh bait for a day at the pier and keep them in my garage. I was thinking of modifying a large cooler with a decent aerator and circulation pump but don't want to spend the money if it wont work. I can keep 100 bull minnows alive in a 5 gallon bucket for days with the right cooling and aerator but don't know how these bigger baitfish will manage.

Thanks


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear thoughts on this as well


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

i think i have what u want. it is a 30/35 gallon round livewell in an insulated wood box with a spin pump to keep water moving and another pump to aerate the water. been in my shed for years, probably needs pumps flushed out but it did work good. i used to be able to keep a couple hundred elwise alive all day in the middle of summer. kept it in the back of my truck.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

30-40 gallons would not be ideal for most large baits such as cigs, menhaden, or hardtails over night.. It would probably suffice for most hand sized or smaller pinfish.. For the larger fish.. You need a good exchange of water to remove toxins and produce good circulation over their gills.. Your best bet is to seek an alternative by A) using a large fish pin kept in water near by or B) getting a good pump to pump water from local salt water to supply a constant exchange of water..


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

I used an old deep freeze to keep hard tails and pinfish alive for up to 4 days. 2 big pumps and aquarium filters plus aerator. Even better if you have a drum of sea water to replace 10 or 15 gallons every day.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Im not near water yet to exchange it out. I had thought about using a small old deep freeze. I know from biology that keeping the water cool makes it hold more oxygen and keeping the water moving over their gills will help but I can't move around a 30gallon tank. I have an SUV and kids to haul, I'm looking for 10-15gal cooler size(with wheels) I guess I will have to mcguyver something and let you guys know how it turns out. Or go to a saltwater aquarium place and get their take on it.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Keep this in mind. I used to run around all day with green backs or what you call LY up here as well as shad. you have to do at least a 50% water chage in the beginning after catching the bait and then do a 1/3 water change after so many hours. shad has a bug that lives in it throat area that if you see it trying to come out means the oxygen level is low and that shad will die.If you plan to keep them over night, use ice to bring temp down low enough but not too cold. that way they use less oxygen. Good luck.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is how I keep my bait alive for days, but the receptacle can be changed to suit your needs:






The water was murky because the mullet crap (mullet are full of mud and crap) kicked around when I drove, but it settled and cleared up after I stayed parked for a while and cleaned out the filter. I couldn't determine how long they live in there for sure, but they lived for at least 2 days before I turned them loose. The lawn and garden battery was a no-go, so I replaced it with an Everstart marine battery and added a schumacher charger so it will last longer than I'll need it. When I released the fish they were alive and healthy. I add powdered creamer to control the foam. 

If you're looking to spend money and go mainstream, this isn't the answer for you lol.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice, wish I had a pickup(or less kids)


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

check this out.............
http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemID=293&acctid=3892
should be insulated pretty good.
At least the floor and sides.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

By Ryan your truck bait well is the coolest thing I've seen cobbled together in a long time. Great job!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> check this out.............
> http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemID=293&acctid=3892
> should be insulated pretty good.
> At least the floor and sides.


That would be a hell of a deal depending on shipping.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

startzc said:


> That would be a hell of a deal depending on shipping.


 Its only in Niceville, not too long of a drive from Milton. Might be worth it if you can get it under $50.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, I missed that, maybe Ill try. Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You do realize saltwater is about 9lbs a gallon right? Good luck moving 15 gallons around with ease!

Its going to be extremely difficult keeping cigs and other fast swimming, high o2 demanding fish alive in a homemade bait tank.

IF you had something in the 100 gallon+ range with established filters for a proper nitrogen cycle AND a chiller you may be able to keep a few dozen cigs alive. But that chiller will cost you probably five years worth of bait from the bait man!

Pinfish, mullet, etc etc will be fine.

Keeping fish in glass boxes is something I have more then a little experience with.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Kim said:


> By Ryan your truck bait well is the coolest thing I've seen cobbled together in a long time. Great job!


Thanks!

I'm going to take you up on that challenge JD. He wants to keep them alive overnight, so if I can keep them alive overnight in my monstrosity you owe me a sammich!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Heres what I use and have been for a good while 15 yrs, I have always used regular bilege pumps, with a hole drilled in the outlet, tube of somesort stuffed in the hole that is cut in a 45 angle with the long side pointing towards the pump, with a hose going out the top. Works great for big menhadden and I have kept them overnight, not so bad in the shade or in a controlled enviroment. One of the keys is not to overload bait for the space, I would keep a half dozen big menhad alive for the night. One thing too is putting the right water with them, if you are catching cigs out of the gulf they need gulf water, if you are catching menhadden out of the bay you need that water. I try not to just put ice in for it lowers the salinity in the water if I cool i put frozen 20oz of 2 liter. 
Starz if you want to borrow this drum and try it out your welcome to it, I dont want to sell it but would not mine loaning it out to whoever maybe give them some ideas.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with the ice, but with mullet it's not a problem. I use the 20 oz bottles too!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Make a working chest freezer into a bait tank.
Built in "chiller".


----------

